# The 59th St. Bridge Gang



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Took some pics of the pigeons that hang out under the 59th St. bridge. There are usually much more than what my pics show and they love my cracked corn so today was a good feeding.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I Love the street pigeons...I watch our local flocks when we pass by areas we know they hang out. All my first Birds were street Birds.
When the wife and I are on the road and we see one or some, we always make mention.


----------

